# Ratliff



## Amareca

Someone on azcentral posted he saw Ratliff at the Phoenix airport with 2 white suited guys and did not look like he was on vacation.

We still didn't sign Scott Williams although that was pretty much seen as a lock already more than a month ago or so.

Well I am not to crazy about the Marion for Ratliff talk but who knows what might still happen.

On the bright side Dan Bickley wrote in the republic that the Suns look outstanding in informal workouts and that Steve Nash is the reason.


----------



## azirishmusic

A straight Marion for Ratliff trade is not realistic. Portland is well stocked with small forwards and their backup centers are Joel Przybilla and Vladimir Stepania. 

I suppose that a multi-team deal might be conceived that sent Marion to a team that needs a top SF that sends stuff the Blazers need, etc. might be considered. At this point, I haven't seen any suggestions that would seem even vaguely attractive to the Blazers.


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> A straight Marion for Ratliff trade is not realistic. Portland is well stocked with small forwards and their backup centers are Joel Przybilla and Vladimir Stepania.
> 
> I suppose that a multi-team deal might be conceived that sent Marion to a team that needs a top SF that sends stuff the Blazers need, etc. might be considered. At this point, I haven't seen any suggestions that would seem even vaguely attractive to the Blazers.


I agree. The Blazers have no depth at center after trading away Davis for NVE. They would be terrible if Pryz and Stepania were all they had at center. Plus, they just resigned Miles to an extension, so i'm not sure they want a similar player in Marion (even though he's better than Miles). 

Hmm...the only deal I can think of would be including the T-Wolves. There were rumours of a Abdur-Rahim for Szczerbiak and Kandi trade. Maybe they do that deal with Ratliff instead ?

Blazers get: Wally, Kandi.
Suns get: Ratliff.
Wolves get: Marion. 

There would need to be fillers included, but that would be the base. Maybe this ?



> Portland trades: C Theo Ratliff (7.9 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 0.8 apg in 31.3 minutes)
> SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.6 minutes)
> Portland receives: SG Wally Szczerbiak (10.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.2 minutes)
> C Michael Olowokandi (6.5 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 21.5 minutes)
> SF Ndudi Ebi (0.8 ppg, 0.2 rpg, 0.2 apg in 1.9 minutes)
> PF Mark Madsen (3.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.3 minutes)
> Change in team outlook: +6.2 ppg, +1.9 rpg, and -0.3 apg.
> 
> Phoenix trades: SF Shawn Marion (19.0 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 2.7 apg in 40.7 minutes)
> Phoenix receives: C Theo Ratliff (7.9 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 0.8 apg in 85 games)
> Change in team outlook: -11.1 ppg, -2.1 rpg, and -1.9 apg.
> 
> Minnesota trades: SG Wally Szczerbiak (10.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.2 minutes)
> C Michael Olowokandi (6.5 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 21.5 minutes)
> SF Ndudi Ebi (0.8 ppg, 0.2 rpg, 0.2 apg in 1.9 minutes)
> PF Mark Madsen (3.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.3 minutes)
> Minnesota receives: SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 73 games)
> SF Shawn Marion (19.0 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 2.7 apg in 79 games)
> Change in team outlook: +4.9 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and +2.2 apg.
> 
> TRADE ACCEPTED
> 
> Due to Portland and Minnesota being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Portland and Minnesota had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Arclite

Scinos scenario is much more likely. After seeing the difference Ratliff made for Portland, I wouldn't kill myself if we traded Marion for him, but I really, really, don't think we should deal Shawn.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

I don't see the Blazers giving up an above average center for Wally (horrible contract), and Kandi (horrible player).

I also think you can get more out of Marion.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I dont see Minnesota giving up Olowakandi and Madsen for two wing players with their frontcourt being as thin as it is already.


----------



## deannahum

add Qyntel Woods or R.Patterson to the deal (to phoenix), make up something and i agree to this one...


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I dont see Minnesota giving up Olowakandi and Madsen for two wing players with their frontcourt being as thin as it is already.


You might be right. Although, I can't see the Wolves being sad about losing Kandi. They might miss Madsen's hustle and defense, but I think they could replace those guys with FA's or through another trade. Getting Marion might make Spree expendible, so they could trade his expiring contract for a couple of bigs if needed. This is just speculation anyway, i have no idea if they would even consider the trade. :twocents:


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Someone on azcentral posted he saw Ratliff at the Phoenix airport with 2 white suited guys and did not look like he was on vacation.
> 
> We still didn't sign Scott Williams although that was pretty much seen as a lock already more than a month ago or so.
> 
> Well I am not to crazy about the Marion for Ratliff talk but who knows what might still happen.
> 
> On the bright side Dan Bickley wrote in the republic that the Suns look outstanding in informal workouts and that Steve Nash is the reason.


I sincerly doubt the Blazers just pay Darius Miles $48 Million to sit on the bench, and I doubt he'd succeed playing shooting guard.


----------



## azirishmusic

The brutal truth is that there aren't any established centers on the market. We keep going round and round over the same few guys and none of them are really available: Magloire, Ratliff, Ilgauskas, and Dalembert. Magloire is the only one of the group who will not be a free agent next summer.

Most of the rest of the centers are obviously not available or have huge question marks. Obviously, Yao Ming is not available, Shaq is not available, Camby is not available (with his health you'd wonder about taking on his contract), Dampier is not available, Ben Wallace is not available, Greg Foster is not available, Nesterovic is not available, etc. 

The guys who are available are Eddie Curry (a bad fit even if he was in shape), Jerome, James, Vitaly Potapenko, etc. who just aren't very good. Nobody wants to trade young, established, solid centers because they are hard to find. |


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> Greg Foster is not available,


I don't know if it was a joke or not, but I'm laughing my *** off. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> The brutal truth is that there aren't any established centers on the market. We keep going round and round over the same few guys and none of them are really available: Magloire, Ratliff, Ilgauskas, and Dalembert. Magloire is the only one of the group who will not be a free agent next summer.
> 
> Most of the rest of the centers are obviously not available or have huge question marks. Obviously, Yao Ming is not available, Shaq is not available, Camby is not available (with his health you'd wonder about taking on his contract), Dampier is not available, Ben Wallace is not available, Greg Foster is not available, Nesterovic is not available, etc.
> 
> The guys who are available are Eddie Curry (a bad fit even if he was in shape), Jerome, James, Vitaly Potapenko, etc. who just aren't very good. Nobody wants to trade young, established, solid centers because they are hard to find. |


Yep, it's a problem that many teams have. There just aren't many quality centers in the league. It would be nice if you could get one through a trade, but it seems like a longshot... 

Another option would be to pick up a young center and hope they break out, like Curry. Since he's a bad fit for the Suns, I think the best alternative would be to follow the Bucks plan. Picking up players for cheap to fill in like Skinner (and Gadzuric), and let them go when they get overpaid by other teams. It's not worth throwing lots of money at a center, unless they are a legitimate talent. Being a Sonics fan, i've seen this happen too many times with scrubs like Jerome James, Calvin Booth, Jim McIlvaine...etc.


----------



## rebelsun

You look at the lineup, and the Suns are really a decent C away from truly competing. They are awesome 1-4, but have a big donut in the middle.

I was trying to come up w/ some straight-up PHX/PORT trades, but nothing was realistic. I don't know if PHX will have enough cap room to make a run at him next year, but you would imagine he would near the top of their wish list.


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> You look at the lineup, and the Suns are really a decent C away from truly competing. They are awesome 1-4, but have a big donut in the middle.
> 
> I was trying to come up w/ some straight-up PHX/PORT trades, but nothing was realistic. I don't know if PHX will have enough cap room to make a run at him next year, but you would imagine he would near the top of their wish list.


Any trade between the Suns and Blazers would have to be a 3 way, IMO. Both teams have similar pieces, so a straight up trade doesn't appeal much. The Blazers really need a shooter, so if you can find a team with a stud SG it might work. 

As for the cap space...I don't think Phoenix will have much, but they could depending on some moves. JJ's up for a new contract I believe, so if he gets a big offer and the Suns match, there goes the cap space. If he walks and the Suns can somehow move Eisley for an expiring contract, you might be able to sign him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Am I the only one who laughed at "white suited guys"?


----------



## John

WTF, Scott Williams will be resigned by you guys again? I thought he was let go last because he wanted to play on a good team?


----------



## azirishmusic

The Suns actually want to hire Scott Williams as a coach. His ability to mentor young big man is considered invaluable. Scott was never a big star, but he was a solid contributor on Bulls teams that won the Championship three times so young guys listen.

In 2002-03, Scott was pretty good in limited minutes. Last year he was injured during training camp and didn't play much in Phoenix, but he did put up 4.5 rpg in 16.7 minutes along with 7.3 ppg on 52.4% shooting. I think he could be useful, but the Suns are focused on developing their young guys.


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> The Suns actually want to hire Scott Williams as a coach. His ability to mentor young big man is considered invaluable. Scott was never a big star, but he was a solid contributor on Bulls teams that won the Championship three times so young guys listen.
> 
> In 2002-03, Scott was pretty good in limited minutes. Last year he was injured during training camp and didn't play much in Phoenix, but he did put up 4.5 rpg in 16.7 minutes along with 7.3 ppg on 52.4% shooting. I think he could be useful, but the Suns are focused on developing their young guys.


I think he's pretty much done on the court. He can probably give you a few solid backup minutes, and that's about it. But, with such a young team like Phoenix, having a good character veteran on the team is not a bad idea. If he's coaching, then it's a positive too. :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21

if the suns could pick up ratliff that would be a VERY VERY great pick up


----------

